# Regional Matchplay - Suggestion



## Val (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone interested in playing knockout matchplay in a similar mould to the likes of the Volvo or HDID?

Was thinking that if we had say 24 or so players per region paying a fiver or tenner a head we could get a nice wee trophy and a 1st and 2nd prize fund to pay out, maybe even have a meet to play the final?

Initially was thinking of the Scottish contingent but if other areas looked at doing the same we could maybe even eventually have a national champ if all the region winners play a finals day.

The beauty of this is technically o out and out bandits will be playing like you get in the Volvo or Trilby events.

Thoughts?


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 12, 2013)

I like it. Wouldn't take much setting up. The NW mob are already pretty organised, as are a few others. Sounds workable.


----------



## beggsy (Jan 12, 2013)

Count me in please for Yorkshire event


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2013)

Expect we'd be able to get enough on the north side of london up into the northern home counties and even the bottom end of the midlands (depending on where you drew regional boundaries). Wouldnt object to doing the organisation/admin side if enough people fancied it.

I guess you wouldnt need too many, if fewer in a region could play a round robin league rather than straight knockout matches too

Just depends on whether people want an additional competition, like many on here Im probably over committed in terms of matchplay comps this summer


----------



## Val (Jan 12, 2013)

I reckon it could work, craw also suggested to me early doing it like an OOM the way the guys in the north west are doing.

Another option I suppose.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 12, 2013)

An eclectic could be fun over a season of meets!

A simple spread sheet is all that's required.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 12, 2013)

beggsy said:



			Count me in please for Yorkshire event
		
Click to expand...

I likely this idea too count me in.


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm always in for this kind of thing.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 13, 2013)

I like the idea but getting enough players from each region sounds a bit tough. Build it and they may come.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 13, 2013)

I think Val was suggesting a Scottish thing, you lot get your own set up. 


:ears:


----------



## Val (Jan 13, 2013)

Like I said, initial thought was the Scottish lads and if others wish to set it up in their areas then I reckon we could be onto something decent.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 13, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Like I said, initial thought was the Scottish lads and if others wish to set it up in their areas then I reckon we could be onto something decent.
		
Click to expand...


How many points do I get for crowning a dog from 140 yards?


:swing:


----------



## Val (Jan 13, 2013)

thecraw said:



			How many points do I get for crowning a dog from 140 yards?


:swing:
		
Click to expand...

As many as you like, I'd bet you never do it again


----------



## Fader (Jan 13, 2013)

Think it's a good idea, I'm happy to be involved in helping organise a kent/south east London match play and/or OOM


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I reckon it could work, craw also suggested to me early doing it like an OOM the way the guys in the north west are doing.

Another option I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with Craw, if the other regions did an OOM, we could send the winners to a special finals weekend (with the prize money), or I'm sure Mike and the guys at GM towers would get involved. Each one can be run on their own choice of OOM qualifying
, and doesn't have to be uniform. As long as they were all completed by mid-september, the finals weekend could be done in early October.

BTW I think it should be like playing for a team in Europe - you can be cuptied, if you play in someone elses, you can't play in another region/country. Just in case someone tried to play in 2 different regions OOM.:ears:


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 13, 2013)

This is a great idea and could make things interesting if it gets off the ground.

Would be good if we combine the finals weekend with a large meet early oct', with all the finalists going out in the last group/s


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			This is a great idea and could make things interesting if it gets off the ground.

Would be good if we combine the finals weekend with a large meet early oct', with all the finalists going out in the last group/s
		
Click to expand...

We could even have the top two in the OOM's going (nice to travel with someone) and call also save on costs, possibly.

What areas would there be North west (inc west Yorks,north wales), North east (inc most of Yorskire), west midlands, east Midlands, South west (inc South wales), South east, East Scotland, west Scotland (or one Scottish place)?

Is there enough interest from other regions?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 13, 2013)

The idea of matchplay comp is great but to have a finals weekend or date could be a problem. You would need the winners to all be available. 
Matchplay pairs is difficult enough to ensure 4 people can be free on the same day. 

I would be up for a knockout though.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 13, 2013)

Count me in.  Don't check this thread often enough, so PM me.


----------



## Val (Jan 13, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Agree with Craw, if the other regions did an OOM, we could send the winners to a special finals weekend (with the prize money), or I'm sure Mike and the guys at GM towers would get involved. Each one can be run on their own choice of OOM qualifying
, and doesn't have to be uniform. As long as they were all completed by mid-september, the finals weekend could be done in early October.

BTW I think it should be like playing for a team in Europe - you can be cuptied, if you play in someone elses, you can't play in another region/country. Just in case someone tried to play in 2 different regions OOM.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Is that me getting booted out then?


----------



## Val (Jan 13, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Count me in.  Don't check this thread often enough, so PM me.
		
Click to expand...

If you want to be involved keep an eye in, I won't be pm'ing people.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 13, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Is that me getting booted out then?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, don't let the door hit your behookie on the way oot!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Is that me getting booted out then?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, only pulling your chain.


----------



## golfdub (Jan 13, 2013)

I will be happy to help out with the London side of things, should we start taking down numbers of people who is interested ? What about playing in a Stableford league style with everyone in the league playing the same day to save hassle ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2013)

golfdub said:



			I will be happy to help out with the London side of things, should we start taking down numbers of people who is interested ? What about playing in a Stableford league style with everyone in the league playing the same day to save hassle ?
		
Click to expand...

Check out :-

North west - Order of merit ???  on a search, for how we're doing one in the North west. Again, people can do their own local comp, as they see fit, but here is how we're doing ours. To give you the basics - 6 games over 6 different courses, all players have to play them once between April and September, ideally at given meets, but if not to be arranged with that club's member. We have 6 seperate captains (one for each course), so all games get organised by each captain. It also saves one fella having to organise 22 different peoples' matches at 6 different courses.

The person who has the most stableford points after 6 rounds wins.We are having a finals day, for the 6th round.


----------



## golfdub (Jan 13, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Check out :-

North west - Order of merit ???  on a search, for how we're doing one in the North west. Again, people can do their own local comp, as they see fit, but here is how we're doing ours. To give you the basics - 6 games over 6 different courses, all players have to play them once between April and September, ideally at given meets, but if not to be arranged with that club's member. We have 6 seperate captains (one for each course), so all games get organised by each captain. It also saves one fella having to organise 22 different peoples' matches at 6 different courses.

The person who has the most stableford points after 6 rounds wins.We are having a finals day, for the 6th round.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds good to me I will start a thread tomorrow to see who is interested in he London region and hopefully we can get things going.


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Check out :-

North west - Order of merit ???  on a search, for how we're doing one in the North west. Again, people can do their own local comp, as they see fit, but here is how we're doing ours. To give you the basics - 6 games over 6 different courses, all players have to play them once between April and September, ideally at given meets, but if not to be arranged with that club's member. We have 6 seperate captains (one for each course), so all games get organised by each captain. It also saves one fella having to organise 22 different peoples' matches at 6 different courses.

The person who has the most stableford points after 6 rounds wins.We are having a finals day, for the 6th round.
		
Click to expand...

Great in theory but expect travelling over the area you guys are calling the north west a 100 times easier than replicating it in the south east area, especially if london is included! Think a knockout comp far more likely to work where you only need to get a couple of guys to each course each time


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2013)

fundy said:



			Great in theory but expect travelling over the area you guys are calling the north west a 100 times easier than replicating it in the south east area, especially if london is included! Think a knockout comp far more likely to work where you only need to get a couple of guys to each course each time
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so with the M25 to take into account, we voted 6 courses from about 10 that applied, luckliy they are evenly spread around the region.

So far "meets" have been arranged for about 3 (one of which is an actual open, and we have about 12 or 16 of the 22 entered in this. We will have "meets" for all 6 (mainly at the weekend), but for the stragglers that can't where we hope around 3/4's of the 22 will make it, the "stragglers" will just organise  another suitable time with that courses captain, maybe with a few others. All being well all 22 will get to play that course, within about 4-5 meet options. All the games will be either in a "meet", an open or a straggler meet so it should also be cheap golf. I'll post up the agreed rules, organisation framework we agreed upon in a minute.

BTW we have people coming from Scotland, Coventry and Cumbria, also. If they fancy it they will come, it may be worth putting a limit on it though....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2013)

A bit long winded, but here is the format and other information, a bit more is on one of the lads blog :-

http://gmgolfnorthwest.blogspot.co.uk/ 

Copied and pasted, so not editted:-

Well all, after many hours of discussion with the other captains, we can put more flesh on the bones of the Flat cap OOM, as follows. 

Entry fee will be Â£20 each player, which can be paid after Christmas, but before the end of February. This will be for prize money, a trophy and hopefully even polo shirts. 

I think this Â£20 will be more than offset with over Â£100 savings on the normal green fees for the six particular courses we will be playing. There may also be a topping up of prizemoney, with Birchy selling advertising space on the blog, which I think is fantastic - a real boon. 

Fixtures:- 

There are already dates for 2 of the meets, Preston in June and Reddish vale in September. We don't want to have to pay for all of them at this particular time, with xmas on the horizon, so some of the others will be sorted out in the following months. Again for people who can't make the meets, we will also be having straggler meets which can be sorted with each course's particular captain (contact details will be on the blog). 

At the moment Lee park should be holding the final in September, or if not Reddish vale. Whichever course holds the final, it is imperative that everyone either plays in the final meet, or if not before the final meet at that particular course (and also to have had their other 5 rounds). We can't have a match being played after the finals day. 

Rules:- 

These have been discussed at length, and to be honest, they were agreed unanimously. 

1. Players will play off whatever their current handicap is at the time they play their games/meets. Please keep your handicap up to date and check again before playing. 

2. All games will be played off 7/8 of their current handicap (at the time) and will be marked as stableford. 

3. We will always try to play off the same tees, i.e. if there is a meet played off the whites, we will also play straggler games off the whites (if available). If not, the difference is SSS will be taken off in points, as in if the course is SSS 72 off the whites but only 70 off the yellows, 2 points will be taken off people playing off the yellows.If there is a difference in par for a hole, this will also count,i.e.if it's a par 5 off the whites, it will be marked as a par 5, but if a par 4 off the yellows, it will be marked as a par 4. This may also be covered by SSS, but we will not try to punish twice, so please check with that captain, to make sure. I hope this all makes sense. We will try to have a mix of yellow and white tee comps. 

4. People who don't have official handicaps, will have to get them before they play one of their game. Scouser, as you donâ€™t play in comps, I suggest you hand in 3 supplementary cards in at Lee park in April, to keep your handicap up to date for at least the 2013 OOM. 

5. Qualifying scores will only count if it is designated as an official score BEFOREHAND. No retrospective scores to count. You can declare this to every courses individual captain. 

6. The highest stableford points total over the 6 rounds overall will win. 

7. No gimmees! 

Prizes/Trophies:- 

I'll be making a trophy, but will have to buy some stuff, so will take this out the fund. It will be a multi-season trophy, hopefully. I'll sort out the actual split of prize money, before the first game starts, once we have an idea of if we get any money in from the blog. It will be split to at least a 3rd and maybe even a 4th place. 

General:- 

There is a good reason why the captains only discussed rules etc, and that was because having 22 opinions would have been unmanageable, as the thread already has 36 pages, 2 other seperate threads and it has been very hard already keeping track of it. I hope the OOM carries on for season after season, and whoever takes it on next season, and any new captains will appreciate the spadework done here by Birchy (my more than able 2nd in command) and the 4 other captains. They have put in just as much effort in over the last few weeks. Next year will have another overseer, and we may have new captains and new courses, also, and I'm sure they can make any changes they see fit. 

If captains sort a meet via an open, they will give a priority to members of the OOM initially, but only for a reasonable amount of time (say 1-2 weeks), after that it may be open to non-OOM people. Ideally if people can reply one way or the other to say yes, not at the moment, but may be a reserve, if someone drops out or no. Please answer at least. 

To play at each individual course please deal direct with that courses captain, who will arrange meets, games, collect the green fees, and collate the cards etc. 

Dress code:- 

Flat caps (and hopefully polos) are a must before and after meets, but not necessary during play. The flat caps must be supplied by yourself, the best one may even get a prize. 

We still need a great name for our brother (and sister)hood, but if not I'll just pick something, I've got in mind. Any more suggestions? 

Most of all this needs to be fun, but competitive and I hope that this is the way we will all compete. 

I hope you are happy with the above, and if there is anything important I have omitted or you would like to talk about specifically, please PM me initially, if not hopefully all will go well and lots of enjoyment and cheap golf will ensue. 

Good luck to you all, Merry Christmas and a happy new year. 

Peter (Liverbirdie).


----------

